# Hotel Leif - An Animal Crossing Server With Matching Mod - Opening 3/27/14



## hotelleif (Mar 21, 2014)

It's been a while, BTF! Last time we were around, we were desperately seeking a modder. Since then, we found the best of the best, and have almost completed our Animal Crossing mod.

Our Animal Crossing server is a (WIP) mirror of AC:NL. Villager mobs move in and out, mini games (coming soon) on the island, T&T Emporium, a functional train station, a town for every player, gates to open, town train storage, furniture from ACNL (next update), (somewhat) functional Brewsters and more 

We're accepting whitelists, but not very many more! Only about 20 spots are left. We'll be upgrading as soon as we get donations, so we can fit all your pretty faces! 

Here are some images from the mod:
https://24.media.tumblr.com/849acc203c3302de88e007624e630da3/tumblr_n2szjsYAr21tomfulo1_500.png
https://24.media.tumblr.com/8535370f9b8591b5095f0630d79d83a1/tumblr_n2s0nfZLTL1tomfulo1_500.png
https://24.media.tumblr.com/4187304d0c6404cfb74de32e6f150ce5/tumblr_n2rna3xyO51tomfulo1_500.png
https://24.media.tumblr.com/2b211b4d67300f624595d245d8a8e1dd/tumblr_n2r560IagW1tomfulo1_500.png
https://31.media.tumblr.com/23f5966615e52f061862f94d3e4e1ab6/tumblr_n2pm4ljqeU1tomfulo1_500.png

To apply, reply with the following:

Name
Minecraft Name
Age
Likelihood of Donation

We hope to see many of your bright faces at the opening on March 27th, 6 PM EST!


----------



## hotelleif (Mar 21, 2014)

Bumping it~~


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2014)

How many villagers are in it?

How's the train station work? Does everybody have their own town?

And brewster's how's that?


----------



## hotelleif (Mar 21, 2014)

There are, at the moment, 11 villagers implemented, but 24 total are modeled and coded and the rest are being put in soon. We have Bluebear, Stitches, Katie, Kid Cat, Mitzi, Rover, Patricia, Jambette, Lily, Roscoe, Canberra, Brocollo, Dora, Penelope, Marina, Zucker, Chrissy, Doc, Francine, Genji, Petunia, Renee, Marshal and Peanut, but about 20 more will be added per update until every villager is completed.

The train station is great! In front of T&T Emporium the main station is located and connects to everybody's station, which connects to everybody's town. Everybody gets their own town and their own villager. 

Unlike servers who's economy can be crashed easily by mining exploits, economy is all town-based and being wealthy has no affect on the server as you can't run your own store. The only form of income you have is through:
1.) Playing time ($100/minute, up to 20k per day)
2.) Selling spawn eggs from campsite villagers
3.) Daily payment of $10000 bells.

Brewsters is also a fun input! We're using CocoaCraft at the moment, but are building a mod to replace it. It pairs with our shop plugin to make buying coffee fun and simple.


----------



## a potato (Mar 21, 2014)

I would love to join!

Name: David
Minecraft Name: HawaiidahanPres
Age: 14
Likelihood of Donation: Not very likely. :c


----------



## hotelleif (Mar 22, 2014)

We'll be whitelisting you shortly  Thanks!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 22, 2014)

Name: Aiden
Minecraft Name: E765
Age: 16
Likelihood of Donation: Pretty low, po' folk over here

I'm really interesting in this! It's clear you put a lot of work into it so I'd like to help you back in any way I can!


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

Name: Mike
Minecraft Name: MikeJ777
Age: 27
Likelihood of Donation: Unlikely to likely. Depends on the quality of the server!


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

Name: Jason
Minecraft Name: dorogorono (SORRY I'M AN IDIOT)
Age: 13
Likelihood of Donation: Probably never gonna happen, sorry. I've got one of those parents who is suspicious of every internet site that asks for one small payment.


----------



## LaMoca (Mar 24, 2014)

_Name✩Kai 
Minecraft Name✩Xzeferx
Age✩18
Likelihood of Donation✩I will try to when I can , But I am able to donate my services !
I can texture skins and models and just about anything you ask !
✩Sorry this account is new , ive never seen this sight untill someone linked me this awesome server and mod !!✩_


----------



## Pokemonprime (Mar 25, 2014)

Name: Darius
Minecraft Name: pokemonprime
Age:16
Likelihood of Donation: I is broke


----------



## hotelleif (Mar 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, we're out of room with our whitelist. We'll be upgrading the server soon, though! We'll put you all on the waiting list


----------



## toastia (Mar 28, 2014)

What ersion is it again?


----------



## hotelleif (Mar 29, 2014)

Been a while! We opened two days ago, and it's been a great turnout. We have about 5-15 people on at all times, which isn't "high" standard, but for a small server it's pretty good! We've raised over over $100 in 3 days, which means that we've paid our bill and upgraded it.

Since we upgraded, we're officially re-accepting applications! This is a lot of work on our admins, but our goal is to fit up to 200 at a time on here.

We're adding more models in 1-2 weeks. Furniture is coming soon! We have the Princess and Modern series complete. The Regal series will by dyeable and introduced in the first furniture update. We're also going to be adding new clothing! Right now we've just textured the armor, but we'll be introducing clothing (and wigs) based off of ACNL. Expect that in 1-2 months.

Make sure to keep sending in your applications! And give our Tumblr a follow: hotelleif.tumblr.com

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prin said:


> What ersion is it again?



1.7.2, must be above 1024.


----------



## Lithia (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd like to join!
Name: Quincy
Minecraft Name: MiniSorbetz (don't judge, i was 10)
Age:14
Likelihood of Donation: sorry, I have literally no money left..


----------



## Trundle (Mar 29, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Name: Aiden
> Minecraft Name: E765
> Age: 16
> Likelihood of Donation: Pretty low, po' folk over here
> ...



Here's my app again!


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 29, 2014)

Name: Michael
Minecraft name: jengo3
Age: 18
Likelihood of donation: Probably pretty high


----------



## hotelleif (Mar 31, 2014)

We're adding you all to the white list  We'll post our IP on all our platforms when we switch.
Twitter: @HotelLeif
Tumblr: hotelleif.tumblr.com (Easiest way to stay updated)
Website: hotelleif.com (Not commonly used)
Facebook: facebook.com/hotelleif


----------



## reyy (Apr 1, 2014)

Name: Julia or nyancat777! [no caps!]
Minecraft Name: Above!
Age: 10!
Likelihood of Donation: Depends! I'd love to donate if the server is good!


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 5, 2014)

We're expanding our map to make a lot more towns (around 50), and our new IP will have everyone's towns  So keep sending in apps!
We add about 5 new villagers a day. Today we added 6, and our current list is:
Bluebear
Brocollo
Doc
Dora
Jambette
Lily
Penelope
Marina
Marshal
Peanut
Roscoe
Stitches
Zucker
Canberra
Chrissy
Francine
Genji
Katie
Kid Cat
Mitzi
Rover
Felicity
Rosie
Lolly
Renee
Ankha
Petunia
Merengue

Again, you can definitely keep up with us the best on our Tumblr, hotelleif.tumblr.com 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Beary (Apr 5, 2014)

Name: Maddy
Minecraft Name: EnderGirl091
Age: 12
Likelihood of Donation: High!


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 5, 2014)

Some videos for your pleasure.
Our April Fools joke!





A review from a player 





Another review!





A player, Spencer, having some fun on the server 





- - - Post Merge - - -

Bluebear!


Doc!

Brocollo!

Dora!

Jambette!

Lily!

Penelope!

Marina!

Marshal!

Peanut!

Roscoe!

Stitches!

Zucker!

Canberra!

Chrissy!


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 6, 2014)

New villagers!





Pietro


Julian


----------



## oath2order (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks, Oath 
We updated again with a new villager model, sheep. Pietro has his own model, due to him having a nose.
New villager is Muffy!



You can get our mod (uploaded as soon as it updates to this folder) and all the mods we use for the server here: (x)


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 6, 2014)

hotelleif said:


> *We're adding you all to the white list * We'll post our IP on all our platforms when we switch.
> Twitter: @HotelLeif
> Tumblr: hotelleif.tumblr.com (Easiest way to stay updated)
> Website: hotelleif.com (Not commonly used)
> Facebook: facebook.com/hotelleif



So everyone whose posted in this thread thus far has been whitelisted?


----------



## Syd (Apr 6, 2014)

Name Syd
Minecraft Name George_The_Frogg
Age 20
Likelihood of Donation low sorry :C


----------



## BecZeeUnicorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Are you still accepting applications? I'd love to join!
Name: Becky
Minecraft name: gummibearB (I was hungry)
Age: 12
Likelihood of donation: Unlikely, sorry!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd love to join, are you still accepting applications?
Name : Jarod
Minecraft Name: kildor22
Age: 13
Likelihood of donation : It is very clear that you put alot into your work, and I would love to donate! But sadly, I can't due to the fact that I am quite broke right now. 
I would love to hear back from you since I have been playing Minecraft for quite sometime now (4 years!) And I would love to help you out with this amazing server.


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, we are definitely accepting apps!
Everyone has been whitelisted. We'll be posting our new IP when we have the new world uploaded.

- - - Post Merge - - -


As an apology to the wait, as well as a beginning to the Disney store, we've made an Olaf mod and he'll be added to everyone's town in a snow globe as a free PWP


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2014)

omg i remember seeing this a while ago on tumblr and i didnt join but dang this is adorable!!! 
is it okay if one of my friends could join? she does have a tumblr though so i can just have her sign up through there

Name: kallie
Minecraft Name: menthia
Age:13
Likelihood of Donation: very low. sorry


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> omg i remember seeing this a while ago on tumblr and i didnt join but dang this is adorable!!!
> is it okay if one of my friends could join? she does have a tumblr though so i can just have her sign up through there
> 
> Name: kallie
> ...



Yeah, invite some friends


----------



## Syd (Apr 8, 2014)

So we will have access soon? or do we have access now?


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 9, 2014)

Syd said:


> So we will have access soon? or do we have access now?



You'll all have access soon 
Our world is being re-created right now. We're expanding all towns (they used to only fit 4-6 villagers, now they'll fit 8-10 easy), adding about 100 towns and expanding the train station


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

hotelleif said:


> You'll all have access soon
> Our world is being re-created right now. We're expanding all towns (they used to only fit 4-6 villagers, now they'll fit 8-10 easy), adding about 100 towns and expanding the train station



Holy smokes. Sounds like one, huge project. I am really looking forward to this. I have not played Minecraft in awhile, so I think this will get me back on again.


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't believe we've shared the mod before. You can download the 3 mods we currently use (Biomes O Plenty, Animal Crafting and BiblioCraft) here: (x)

We'll be introducing a new mod that we made soon, as well.
You can also check out the change log in that folder!


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't wait! By the way, are you adding an elephant model because I think that would be cool!


----------



## reyy (Apr 9, 2014)

When the server is up, will you please put a tutorial on how to download the mods?


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 9, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> I can't wait! By the way, are you adding an elephant model because I think that would be cool!



We'll be adding elephants soon  Tia needs to happen!
Wolves are also on the way 

- - - Post Merge - - -



OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> When the server is up, will you please put a tutorial on how to download the mods?



You can get that here: (x)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2014)

How exactly do the towns work? Are they right next to each other?

How does the train station work? Do you type a destination?


----------



## LaMoca (Apr 10, 2014)

_If you guys can consider it pams harvest craft would be really cool to add.It has all the fruit tress and some more , as well as other goodies such as coffee and other plants ! (being able to buy seeds and sell the plants would be a cool way to make bells as well!)
Unless you guys are planning on making your own items and more fruit tress that would be awesome too !! _


----------



## homocrossing (Apr 10, 2014)

Towns are next to each other. Riding the train is completely optional; you can either ride the rails in the train station to a town or you can warp with /warp town name.

On my personal account here~

- - - Post Merge - - -



homocrossing said:


> Towns are next to each other. Riding the train is completely optional; you can either ride the rails in the train station to a town or you can warp with /warp town name.
> 
> On my personal account here~





LaMoca said:


> _If you guys can consider it pams harvest craft would be really cool to add.It has all the fruit tress and some more , as well as other goodies such as coffee and other plants ! (being able to buy seeds and sell the plants would be a cool way to make bells as well!)
> Unless you guys are planning on making your own items and more fruit tress that would be awesome too !! _



We unfortunately can't add that mod until it's updated to 1.7.2. We'll be making our own mod to directly mimic the Animal Crossing trees, which turn pink once every 14 mine craft days and have a small chance of bearing perfect fruit.


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry for different accounts, my phone was logged into my personal for some reason. Anyways, we're coding items now and work on the villager mod is temporarily suspended. We have, I believe, 29 villagers, which is more than enough to tide us for now, and we only have 10 items coded and they're not even furniture. We want to have at least 1 furniture set done for the new opening.


----------



## MageFace (Apr 14, 2014)

Ohman I am absolutely keeping my eye on this. Hopefully I'll be able to get the pc version of Minecraft soon.


----------



## LaMoca (Apr 16, 2014)

Soooon


----------



## Husky (Apr 17, 2014)

Name : Hussain
Minecraft Name : FrozenOsu
Age : 15
Likelihood of Donation : Like LaMoca, I could try when possible. But I'm not so sure about a donation.


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 17, 2014)

*Name  -  Lou / Shokyokudesuka
Minecraft Name  -  Lulac500
Age  -  14
Likelihood of Donation  -  Decent*


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 20, 2014)

We're adding you all onto the whitelist 
We'll be hosting an Easter Egg hunt as an apology for not being open for Easter. It was our goal, but it didn't happen. Eggs are worth lots of bells!


----------



## Floda (Apr 24, 2014)

I am interested!
Name: Jordan
Age:!4
Minecraft Name: Fluffyfloda
Likliehood of donation: Meh, I might if I like the server.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll give it a go-

Name: Michael
Age: 26
Minecraft name: sonic_13
likelihood of donation: Fairly decent if I like it enough.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 24, 2014)

Name: Amy
Minecraft Name: SpaceCadetAmy
Age: 23
Likelihood of Donation: Ummmm...my husband fairly decently will! ^^''  I has no money :c


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2014)

Name: Shawn
Minecraft Name: ShawnAppleMac
Age: 17
Likelihood of Donation: unlikely


----------



## toastia (Apr 25, 2014)

Name: Prin
Minecraft Name: Derpus_Maxi
Age: 10
Likelihood of Donation: low considering i have no credit card


----------



## hotelleif (Apr 27, 2014)

We're adding you all onto the whitelist


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 28, 2014)

ARGH.  I was looking every where for the IP, and just found out you are opening this coming Saturday.  Is that correct?  That was a long 30 minutes of tumblr browsing to find that  

You should post that on your first post, stupidos like me will think it opened march 25th.


----------



## hotelleif (May 3, 2014)

Sorry about that! We're not on BTF a lot, so we didn't update.
Our IP is 192.99.47.48. We re-open in two hours, and you've all been whitelisted.
I realized that I didn't put the proper application form here, so I'll take care of it in-game.


----------



## reyy (May 4, 2014)

I timed out, did anyone else time out?


----------



## Momonoki (May 4, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> I timed out, did anyone else time out?



I don't.


----------



## a potato (May 5, 2014)

The server has been going up and down lately. Keep checking on Hotel Leif's Tumblr for updates. The hosting company hasn't responded to the problem yet. 
But for now, stuff will be posted on Tumblr to hold people over.

I'm not a staff member. Just an active player.


----------



## BecZeeUnicorn (May 9, 2014)

The server is back up! But now you have to download the resource pack and stuff  info here.


I'm not a staff member either but I figured I'd keep y'all updated because not everyone checks Hotel Leif's tumblr 24/7 not that I do of course, heh. I'll stop talking now.


----------



## OfficerCopper (May 14, 2014)

Name - Mike
Minecraft Name - iSpyMike
Age - 21
Likelihood of Donation - Depends on how the server is.


----------



## Mira (May 16, 2014)

Name: Mira
Minecraft Name: Mirawr
Age: 24
Likelihood of Donation: Depends on the quality!


----------



## Jennwa (May 29, 2014)

Name: Jenna
Minecraft Name: Jennwa
Age: 20
Likelihood of Donation: It depends on how I like it!


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

Name: Iris 
Minecraft Name: Cyclo7
Age: 14
Likelihood of Donation  Let's see how the server is


----------



## MademRachel (Jun 2, 2014)

Name: ariel 
Minecraft Name: Madem Rachel 
Age: 22
Likelihood of Donation: probably


----------



## toastia (Jun 7, 2014)

Name: Princess
Minecraft Name: Derpus_Maxi
Age: 10
Likelihood of Donation: low as a deep hole, i aint got no credit card


----------



## hotelleif (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread is no longer offering support. Please refer to the new thread.


----------



## mayor_mayonnaise (Jan 20, 2020)

*Whitelist*

Name:Mike
Minecraft Name:mayor_mayo
Age:18
Likelihood of Donation:Unlikely

animal crossing is my favorite and i just found this! im hoping this isnt too late to be whitelisted. thank you!


----------

